# WOC: Surf Baby



## AnjaNicole (May 6, 2011)

What is everyone getting from the collection? I am really excited about this collection


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 6, 2011)

Hello, Im SuPer excited for this collection.  SO far on my list I have :

  	My Paradise Blush (I tried to talk myself out of this becuz I have a few coral blushes  but this color looks more orange in swatches too me, so Im just gonna bite the bullet and get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

  	ALL eyeshadows except Short Shorts ( i have more than enough highlight colors)

  	Hibiscus l/s & Naturally Eccentric ( I think coral colors look AMAZING on women of color, although im wondering how Hibiscus comapres to Toxic Tale although Toxic Tale looks more orange. Naturally Eccentric might be too light for me to wear on its own but I want to maybe change the color up with different lip liners or maybe use it as a layering lipstick . .. just have fun with this lippie).  Bust Out looks pretty but it sorta of reminds me of Up the Amp, Playtime, Spitfire and all the other pinky purple lipsticks MAC has come out with.  We need a TRUE purple lipstick.

  	ALL glosses EXCEPT Krazy Kahuna, Im usually not a fan of bronzy brown lipstick or glosses. UNLESS when I go into the store and swatch it for myself and change my mind !

  	SKIPPING the pigment stack, I have both stacks from the SCF collection which I dont use because they are quite chunky and hard to work with BUT why are the swatches of Surf the Ocean pulling me in ???? Help me to stay strong!

  	Gilded White e/l because I think it will be less harsh on the lash line than a white e/l.

  	Im not one to be into bronzer but im wondering about the bronzing sticks?? Im also wondering about the careblend pressed powder in lush-light ??

  	What are ya'll thoughts?


----------



## freesiafc (May 6, 2011)

Well I thought I would be able to stay away from this collection I even tried to stay away from this site for a while so I wouldn't be tempted so I could focus on Semi-Precious but, I'm addicted. So I would like:
  	sun blonde e/s
  	saffron e/s
  	hibiscus l/s 
  	My Paradise b/p (on the fence about because I don't want to get something similar to NARS Taj Mahal since it is suppose to come off orange)
  	Surf the Ocean pigment stack
  	Summer Stash pigment Stack (maybe)

  	I was going to skip the pigment stacks but I think Temptalia said they aren't as chunky as the ones before.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2011)

@ BeautyByLele, 
  	Stay strong and skip the pigment stack.  They look pretty, but not pretty enough, to me anyway.  I don't know if that makes any sense.  I think the Bronzing Sticks actually look quite good, but it's not the type of product I would get much use out of. But if you like NARS Mutliples, then you would probably like them, and the first two shades swatched by Temptalia look really nice.  And the Careblend powders looked nice too, but the shades won't do anything for me, however if I felt they would, I would get at least one.  So if I had your coloring, I'd snatch up a Careblend powder for sure.  And if I liked creamy stick type products I'd get a bronzing stick.  But, I prefer a simple powder bronzer to a cream or liquid, so if you don't even like bronzer really, maybe just get the Careblend powder and not the bronzing sticks?  Another thing too, I try not to buy too many cream products (especially expensive ones) because they can go bad, and powder usually doesn't.  So if I had 100 powder blushes for example, I might limit my cream blushes to under 20 because I don't want tons of items that will one day go bad, so if it's a product you might not get much use out of, that is something to possibly consider as well.  Just my thoughts. 

  	Anyway, for me I'll probably get My Paradise for sure and maybe Surf USA e/s.  That's all. 



BeautyByLele said:


> SKIPPING the pigment stack, I have both stacks from the SCF collection which I dont use because they are quite chunky and hard to work with BUT why are the swatches of Surf the Ocean pulling me in ???? Help me to stay strong!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 7, 2011)

I've got my final list:   Sun Blonde shadow Hibiscus lipstick Gilded White eyeliner Krazy Kahuna lipglass


----------



## Morena.Doll (May 7, 2011)

I just want My Paradise and Surf USA!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 7, 2011)

Right now my list stands at:
  	Surf USA e/s
  	Hibiscus l/s
  	My Paradise cheek powder

  	I love all things coral! I realized the other day that I have a fascination with coral blushes in particular. Hopefully this will be at Pro on 5/19 so I can grab my lemmings.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Twinkle, I needed that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I am going to skip the bronzers sticks & the careblend powders.  I have yet to own a bronzing powder and to tell the truth im not even into bronzers, I think the pics & swatches are pulling me in. As far as the pig stacks imma have to pull out the ones from SCF to remind me why I dont need these new ones.  So thanks girl you have enabled me to skip them with your logic.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 7, 2011)

Hi

  	I really don't belong here with my pale skin, but I have just tried the bronzer stick in Tan-Tint and it is really pigmented and quite dark. Given the fact that it is the lightest of the three and still quite dark and very builtable, I think the stick bronzers are really worth checking out for WOC. Remember, this is the lightest of the three.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 7, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Right now my list stands at:
> Surf USA e/s
> Hibiscus l/s
> My Paradise cheek powder
> ...


  	I completely understand..I'm a coral & peach fanatic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	That's why My Paradise is such a must-have for me!


----------



## afulton (May 7, 2011)

I am so excited and can't wait until it is released.  Here is a You Tuber who is a WOC showing swatches for Surf Baby:

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq_5pwaCZdI

  	She is speaking French but the idea is to see the swatches.


----------



## afulton (May 7, 2011)

Here is my list:

*Blush*:  My Paradise

*Eyeshadows: *Short Shorts, Sun Blonde, Surf USA

*Lipglass: *Girl on Board, Good Lovin, Strange Potion

*Lipstick: *Naturally Eccentric, Hibiscus

*Eye Pencils: *Blue Moon, Gilded White

*Stacked Pigments*: Summer Stash, Surf the Ocean

  	I want to try the bonzer sticks but need to swatch them first.

  	I always go to the PRO store to get my items because they are released a week earlier.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 7, 2011)

[quote name="afulton" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby#post_2116848"]	I am so excited and can't wait until it is released.  Here is a You Tuber who is a WOC showing swatches for Surf Baby:

	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq_5pwaCZdI

	She is speaking French but the idea is to see the swatches. 
[/quote]  Thanks for that video. I am definitely skipping the pigment stacks. They look craptastic. I have good Mac pigments that I barely use so why bother with these? I much prefer pressed shadows.


----------



## captodometer (May 7, 2011)

Everybody is welcome in  this forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Katjamo said:


> Hi
> 
> I really don't belong here with my pale skin,


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2011)

Yay - Glad I could help. I know I always appreciate fellow makeup addicts talking me out of purchases.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 7, 2011)

I want My Paradise, Krazy Kahuna, and Saffron.  But I'll probably end up getting just Saffron.


----------



## Copperhead (May 7, 2011)

Sun Blonde e/s
  	Surf USA e/s
  	Swell Baby e/s (Maybe. I don't think I have any colors like this one.)
  	My Paradise Blush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2011)

After seeing the Temptalia dupe swatches I think my list is now: _definitely_ My Paradise, _probably_ Sun Blonde (but I am going to bring UD Honey Deluxe Shadow to compare) and _maybe_ Surf USA (I know I can dupe this 10 ways from Sunday, so I'll probably leave it, but it is so pretty).  Still a short list so I am happy.


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2011)

I'm eyeing up: My Paradise Powder Surf USA eyeshadow Swell Baby is a maybe  Bust Out Lipstick Hibiscus Lipstick  The collection is released online in the UK but i'm waiting for it to be released in store so that i can swatch and compare with other perm items.


----------



## kimbunney (May 8, 2011)

For sure:

  	-Short shorts e/s
  	-Sun blonde e/s

  	Maybe:
  	-Glided white
  	- One of the bronzer sticks

  	I'll have to check out my Paradise in store.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 8, 2011)

Honestly, after seeing swatches, I may get...nothing.

  	-All the comparisons of Hibiscus to Toxic Tale has me worried since Toxic Tale looked like a hot mess on me
  	-My Paradise looks really close to Devil, which I can always buy from the local Pro store
  	-I _hate_ how Up the Amp looks on me, and the comparisons between it and Bust Out are not helping.

  	I may pick up the Gold-Go-Lightly Careblend powder to use as a setting powder since it looks similar to my skin tone, but I'd have to check it out in person. Actually _all_ of the above I think I'd have to see in person to make a final decision...I just don't want to make an impulse buy and end up having stuff I never use.

  	I recently got hooked onto Nars due to finding my HG foundation there (Tahoe), so that may be part of why my desire for Surf Baby stuff has gone _poof!_


----------



## gabi03 (May 8, 2011)

Sun Blonde and Surf USA eyeshadows. My Paradise powder and maybe the pigment stacks. I'm more impressed with this collection than I thought I would be.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 9, 2011)

Okay so I've updated my list : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Hibiscus l/g x2
  	Natural Eccentric l/s
  	Girl on Board l/g
  	Strange Potion l/g x2
  	Saffron e/s
  	Surf USA e/s
  	Son Blonde e/s
  	Good Luvin l/g

  	Im taking the eyeliner & My Paradise Blush off my list. (*don't* need them just want them)

  	Im getting 2 Hibiscus l/g & 2 Strange Potion l/g to pass one each to my mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (May 9, 2011)

SO, after watching the video I must have Hibiscus for sure...  Such a pretty color!!!!!


----------



## Prototype83 (May 9, 2011)

I want:
  	Surf USA e/s
  	Hibiscus l/s
  	My Paradise cheek powder

  	I'm also looking into the pigment stack with the seafoam green and also Glitzy Bronze bronzing stick.  I think it might hold off my lemming for Metal Rock MSF


----------



## Copperhead (May 9, 2011)

I may have to check out Hibiscus lipstick as well.


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 9, 2011)

Well as it stands now I am definitely going to have a look at the bronzers. I have been on a search for a perfect bronzer for my NW45-50 mocha chocolata skin. And if I find it in this collection Im buying it.

  	I am also going to get all the eyeshadows except for Sun Sun the light highlighter one. To be truthful I have not bought eyeshadows from a collection from MAC in a while because either of the poor payoff or the dupeability (is this a word?) of them. But these ones seem like 'classic" MAC shadows so I am going to pick them up.

  	I also am going to get the gildedwhite eye pencil as it seems simple enough for an inner eye duct color or as a base for the inner eye duct color.

  	The Careblend powders I will have to see in person. I am not to impress with the original ones. Anyone has any ideas on application of it?

  	The blush I think I will get. I am a blush fanatic so I am drawn to them involuntarily.

  	Lastly the lip products. I have sooooo mmmaaannny lip products that it will be a sin for me to purchase more. So I have been trying not to purchase any until I use up at least one lipgloss I've purchased lol.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 9, 2011)

Only Saffron & Sun Blonde for me. I really wanna get Surf USA but I think I own every other teal known to mankind. I plan to bring some along to compare, and keep me from buying it, LOL


----------



## EekaBoo (May 10, 2011)

After seeing Temptalia's swatches, I'm now over My Paradise and only want Krazy Kahuna, Billionaire Bronze and Summer Stash pigment stack.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 14, 2011)

my paradise blush
  	bust out lipstick
  	good lovin lipglass

  	and that's it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 18, 2011)

Anybody got to the launch party last night ? If so, please share your thoughts?


----------



## afulton (May 19, 2011)

I picked up my items today from the Pro store in Miami Beach.  Here is what I got:

  	My Paradise Blush
  	Surf USA e/s
  	Short Shorts e/s
  	Sun Blonde e/s
  	Swell Baby e/s

  	Hibiscus l/s
  	Strange Potion l/g
  	Good Loving l/g
  	Glide White pencil
  	Blue Moon pencil

  	Surf the Ocean pigment stacks

  	The store only received 3 Surf the Ocean pigment stacks but did not receive any Summer Stash pigments.  I was told they would be available mid June.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2011)

[quote name="afulton" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby/30#post_2120895"]	I picked up my items today from the Pro store in Miami Beach.  Here is what I got:

	My Paradise Blush
	Surf USA e/s
	Short Shorts e/s
	Sun Blonde e/s
	Swell Baby e/s

	Hibiscus l/s
	Strange Potion l/g
	Good Loving l/g
	Glide White pencil
	Blue Moon pencil

	Surf the Ocean pigment stacks

	The store only received 3 Surf the Ocean pigment stacks but did not receive any Summer Stash pigments.  I was told they would be available mid June.
[/quote]  Can you please post pics of Surf the Ocean? Or have you done that already? What do you think of them?   I said in the other forum that I bought Surf USA, Sun Blonde, Gilded White, Krazy Kahuna and Mocha. I love everything except the eyeliner. It might go back. I'm not sure yet. Would've got Hibiscus, but the guy forgot to give it to me and I didn't realize it.   Must haves, in my opinion: Surf USA, Sun Blonde, Saffron, and Hibiscus


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2011)

afulton said:


> I picked up my items today from the Pro store in Miami Beach.  Here is what I got:
> 
> My Paradise Blush
> Surf USA e/s
> ...


 
	Too bad I didnt see you there!


----------



## afulton (May 19, 2011)

You were smart...you got there early.  I'm glad i went today because I brought the last two stacked pigments they had.  I wonder why stores only get limited quantities.  I guess that helps fuel the hype to buy products super quick before they sell out. 


DILLIGAF said:


> Too bad I didnt see you there!


----------



## afulton (May 19, 2011)

Can you please post pics of Surf the Ocean? Or have you done that already? What do you think of them? 

		I said in the other forum that I bought Surf USA, Sun Blonde, Gilded White, Krazy Kahuna and Mocha. I love everything except the eyeliner. It might go back. I'm not sure yet. Would've got Hibiscus, but the guy forgot to give it to me and I didn't realize it.

		Must haves, in my opinion: Surf USA, Sun Blonde, Saffron, and Hibiscus

  	Sure..i'll post swatches...just give me a few minutes and I'll post after I put my little one to bed.

  	I agree with your MUST HAVES!  Surf USA is a must if you love pigmented shadows.  It's amazing.  I already had Saffron so I brought all the other eyeshadows.  Why don't you like the liner?  I think it will be great when used for the inner tear duct.  I haven't tired it yet but that's why I brought it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 19, 2011)

afulton said:


> I picked up my items today from the Pro store in Miami Beach.  Here is what I got:
> 
> My Paradise Blush
> Surf USA e/s
> ...


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much !!!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 19, 2011)

I havent watched the video yet but here's a WOC

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23nr24Z2SXQ


  	After watching her video, the teal pig stack is creeping back on my list  . . .


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2011)

[quote name="afulton" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby/30#post_2120927"]

Sure..i'll post swatches...just give me a few minutes and I'll post after I put my little one to bed.
 
I agree with your MUST HAVES!  Surf USA is a must if you love pigmented shadows.  It's amazing.  I already had Saffron so I brought all the other eyeshadows.  Why don't you like the liner?  I think it will be great when used for the inner tear duct.  I haven't tired it yet but that's why I brought it. 
 
 
[/quote]  Yeah. I had Saffron already, too. Love it. Also, I had no intention to buy Surf USA because I am not a teal fan, but that swatch changed my mind.   I bought the white liner for the inner tear duct, too and for the waterline. That's where I have it now. I put it on 4 hours ago and it hasn't faded well. It's splotchy now and it wasn't as bright as I had hoped. I just don't think it's outstanding enough for the price and for the reasons why I bought it. Perhaps it could work on the top lash line, but I don't use colors that light for the top. :dunno: I had to try, though. I'll go back to my Chanel Rose Plantine liner. It's a darker, satin taupe kinda color, but it stays all day long and it does brighten the eye a bit.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2011)

Im actually thinking about going back for Sun Blonde


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2011)

I like Sun Blonde a lot.  I plan on using it tomorrow if I can roll out of bed on time.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 19, 2011)

settled on bust out, good lovin and my paradise.

  	i have to commend myself on not going overboard


----------



## afulton (May 19, 2011)

Here is swatch of Surf the Ocean pigment set.  The gold color is really chunky...


----------



## afulton (May 19, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Im actually thinking about going back for Sun Blonde


	yes, it's a pretty color.  You should get it.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 19, 2011)

I'd love to see swatches of My Paradise and Saffron on brown skin.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 20, 2011)

Here are the pictures - 
  	Source 
http://www.yepanotherone.com/2011/05/mac-surf-baby-for-brown-skin.html

  	I wanted My Paradise until I saw her swatches...


  	BTW, she is NC50


My Paradise



 









Saffron


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 20, 2011)

dang, i'm NW 50...hope it comes up differently for me. i'll post a swatch when i get it.


----------



## Prototype83 (May 20, 2011)

Awh man....I guess My Paradise is a no-go for me :0(


----------



## Lovey99 (May 20, 2011)

Me too.  I loved how it looked on previous swatches.  On brown skin, I am not a fan.  It looks quite chalky.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 20, 2011)

I didn't think it was ashy on my skin. It was just boring. I did like it better without the overspray, surprisingly. I love the overspray on Marine Life, but this overspray is thicker and even more obnoxious. It can be a frost overload if you aren't careful. So, I guess on someone darker that frost would turn to ash. :dunno:


----------



## sss215 (May 20, 2011)

I checked out the colors today from the pre-order testers at Nordstrom.   I wasn't too impressed with the line up at all.  Nothing was visually stimulating or stunning and once everything is  on the display with those surf bum photos, i doubt i will be more thrilled.   This summer collection fails in uniqueness overall. I feel like the MAC summer collections should be standouts.  Not just with how they are packaged, but overall colors.  This years offerings look so meh... been there, done that.   The shadows especially look like something you can walk in a store a purchase anywhere at anytime.  I love Saffron, and I plan on getting another, but the rest are just okay... actually, the green in Sun Blond makes it unique in the sense that its not just another yellow.  The green in it almost makes it like a duochrome, showing up on darker skins as a cool yellow green. Personally I am looking for something warm in the yellow department and Sun Blonde won't work.  Sun Blond reminds me of Sweet and Punchy... but done in reverse, more yellow than green.   

  	The lip products made me happy though,  Krazy Kahuna and Hibiscus are both winners.  I know KK has been compared to Temper Tantra, but its better. Its warmer and orangier.  Perfect for the summer.  I love that it has no shimmer in it and it doesn't feel tacky.   Hibiscus is very unique and looks great full color and sheered out with a clear lip gloss.   Mocha, we already know...  Bust Out is a mess and I really wish MAC did a deep purple that was on the frosty side this year.  That would have been pretty with the collection.  None of the lip products have any frost to them and I think the purple one should have.

  	My Paradise is a bust because the pigmentation on it is lacking.  If you are brown like me, you may need a few extra swipes to get it to show up.  I think I could use it, but I am not really interested in putting in the work, espcially since I have Illamasqua's blusher in Excite which requires less swipes and costs less. Truth be told, both colors will ultimately create the same glow on my cheeks, but I am not into spending the money on something that is not all that unique or pigmented.  Plus that overspray is a waste. If you have a love (and stash) for this type of color, you can probaly pass on this one. As a matter of fact, Saffron would look better on the cheeks...


----------



## shontay07108 (May 20, 2011)

[quote name="sss215" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby/30#post_2121207"]	I checked out the colors today from the pre-order testers at Nordstrom.   I wasn't too impressed with the line up at all.  Nothing was visually stimulating or stunning and once everything is  on the display with those surf bum photos, i doubt i will be more thrilled.   This summer collection fails in uniqueness overall. I feel like the MAC summer collections should be standouts.  Not just with how they are packaged, but overall colors.  This years offerings look so meh... been there, done that.   The shadows especially look like something you can walk in a store a purchase anywhere at anytime.  I love Saffron, and I plan on getting another, but the rest are just okay... actually, the green in Sun Blond makes it unique in the sense that its not just another yellow.  The green in it almost makes it like a duochrome, showing up on darker skins as a cool yellow green. Personally I am looking for something warm in the yellow department and Sun Blonde won't work.  Sun Blond reminds me of Sweet and Punchy... but done in reverse, more yellow than green.   

	The lip products made me happy though,  Krazy Kahuna and Hibiscus are both winners.  I know KK has been compared to Temper Tantra, but its better. Its warmer and orangier.  Perfect for the summer.  I love that it has no shimmer in it and it doesn't feel tacky.   Hibiscus is very unique and looks great full color and sheered out with a clear lip gloss.   Mocha, we already know...  Bust Out is a mess and I really wish MAC did a deep purple that was on the frosty side this year.  That would have been pretty with the collection.  None of the lip products have any frost to them and I think the purple one should have.

	My Paradise is a bust because the pigmentation on it is lacking.  If you are brown like me, you may need a few extra swipes to get it to show up.  I think I could use it, but I am not really interested in putting in the work, espcially since I have Illamasqua's blusher in Excite which requires less swipes and costs less. Truth be told, both colors will ultimately create the same glow on my cheeks, but I am not into spending the money on something that is not all that unique or pigmented.  Plus that overspray is a waste. If you have a love (and stash) for this type of color, you can probaly pass on this one. As a matter of fact, Saffron would look better on the cheeks... 
[/quote]  Thank you for agreeing with me on Bust Out(I detest it!) and My Paradise(yawn). I think I have to go back to pro tomorrow and get Hibiscus. I'm also returning that stupid Gilded White liner. Nice color, but doesn't last at all on the waterline. I'm also glad you love Krazy Kahuna. I was going to skip it, but the swatch changed my mind and it is better than Temper Tantra, for sure.


----------



## Prototype83 (May 20, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I checked out the colors today from the pre-order testers at Nordstrom.   I wasn't too impressed with the line up at all.  Nothing was visually stimulating or stunning and once everything is  on the display with those surf bum photos, i doubt i will be more thrilled.   This summer collection fails in uniqueness overall. I feel like the MAC summer collections should be standouts.  Not just with how they are packaged, but overall colors.  This years offerings look so meh... been there, done that.   The shadows especially look like something you can walk in a store a purchase anywhere at anytime.  I love Saffron, and I plan on getting another, but the rest are just okay... actually, the green in Sun Blond makes it unique in the sense that its not just another yellow.  The green in it almost makes it like a duochrome, showing up on darker skins as a cool yellow green. Personally I am looking for something warm in the yellow department and Sun Blonde won't work.  Sun Blond reminds me of Sweet and Punchy... but done in reverse, more yellow than green.
> 
> The lip products made me happy though,  Krazy Kahuna and Hibiscus are both winners.  I know KK has been compared to Temper Tantra, but its better. Its warmer and orangier.  Perfect for the summer.  I love that it has no shimmer in it and it doesn't feel tacky.   Hibiscus is very unique and looks great full color and sheered out with a clear lip gloss.   Mocha, we already know...  Bust Out is a mess and I really wish MAC did a deep purple that was on the frosty side this year.  That would have been pretty with the collection.  None of the lip products have any frost to them and I think the purple one should have.
> 
> ...


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 20, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Thank you for agreeing with me on Bust Out(I detest it!) and My Paradise(yawn). I think I have to go back to pro tomorrow and get Hibiscus. I'm also returning that stupid Gilded White liner.* Nice color, but doesn't last at all on the waterline.* I'm also glad you love Krazy Kahuna. I was going to skip it, but the swatch changed my mind and it is better than Temper Tantra, for sure.


	that's JUST what I needed to read... *crosses Gilded Liner off the list*


----------



## Copperhead (May 20, 2011)

The longer I wait for this collection to hit my counter the smaller my list is getting. LOL.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 20, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Thank you for agreeing with me on Bust Out(I detest it!) and My Paradise(yawn). I think I have to go back to pro tomorrow and get Hibiscus. I'm also returning that stupid Gilded White liner. Nice color, but doesn't last at all on the waterline. I'm also glad you love Krazy Kahuna. I was going to skip it, but the swatch changed my mind and it is better than Temper Tantra, for sure.


  	Shontay, can you please post pics/swatches of KK on you, please?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 20, 2011)

Krazy Kahuna is 2nd from the top


----------



## Curly1908 (May 20, 2011)

Hmm...I'm gonna have to put Krazy Kahuna back on my list.  I thought it was just another brown gloss, but I looked through my collection -- and I actually don't have anything remotely similar.  The Mocha l/s + Krazy Kahuna l/g combo posted into the Swatches forum looks delicious!  So I think I'll B2M for Mocha in the regular packaging (not really a fan of the Surf Baby packaging).  My Paradise is definitely off of my list.  It looks completely blah.  Saffron e/s is still a go!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (May 23, 2011)

So... the collection went online last night and HIbiscus lipstick is sold out already.


----------



## Senoj (May 23, 2011)

I wanted my the My Paradise cheek powder, Sun Blonde e/s and Hibiscus lipstick. I got all 3, the order is arriving today.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 23, 2011)

E-bay sellers, hon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MissTiffany2U said:


> So... the collection went online last night and HIbiscus lipstick is sold out already.


----------



## lenchen (May 24, 2011)

Katjamo said:


> Hi
> 
> I really don't belong here with my pale skin, but I have just tried the bronzer stick in Tan-Tint and it is really pigmented and quite dark. Given the fact that it is the lightest of the three and still quite dark and very builtable, I think the stick bronzers are really worth checking out for WOC. Remember, this is the lightest of the three.


	you're welcome here even if you have pale skin  thanks for the recs!
  	mI got bronzing stick billionare bronze, gilty bronze, sun blonde, surf usa, saffron, krazy kahuna and my paradise blush.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 25, 2011)

Has any woman of color tried My Paradise yet? If so, did you like it?? Since it's sold out everywhere online i'm trying to decide if it's worth the hunt for me on Thursday =\


----------



## mzri (May 25, 2011)

I ordered my paradise from the pro site last week and I got it on friday. It's beautiful! For reference I'm an nw45 (give or take).


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 25, 2011)

I heard that Illamasqua's blush Excite is very similar in color and a wonderful blush....I saw swatches and It is really gorgeous. I have not seen any comparisons thought yet where they have a side by side swatch, but if you can't get your hands on My Paradise it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 25, 2011)

my paradise came in the mail today! so excited!


----------



## lexielex (May 25, 2011)

I'm gonna pick up My Paradise tomorrow, but I can't really decide if I need Hibiscus or not.
  	I have several corals and just fell in love with Sheen Supreme Full Speed which is a really
  	pretty coral like color for me. I have Vegas Volt, Cyndi, Full Speed, Everhip do I really need
  	Hibiscus...PLEASE HELP ME Decide!!!


----------



## gabi03 (May 25, 2011)

I got all my stuff today from nordies  I have a ton of swatches on my blog, posting them here would take forever...

http://warpaintchronicles.onsugar.com/Review-MAC-Surf-Baby-Swatches-17163902#read-more

  	Hibiscus is just too gorgeous


----------



## kimbunney (May 25, 2011)

Love your review after seeing your swatches I may have just added My Paradise back to my list....lol 


gabi03 said:


> I got all my stuff today from nordies  I have a ton of swatches on my blog, posting them here would take forever...
> 
> http://warpaintchronicles.onsugar.com/Review-MAC-Surf-Baby-Swatches-17163902#read-more
> 
> Hibiscus is just too gorgeous


----------



## gabi03 (May 25, 2011)

lexielex said:


> I'm gonna pick up My Paradise tomorrow, but I can't really decide if I need Hibiscus or not.
> I have several corals and just fell in love with Sheen Supreme Full Speed which is a really
> pretty coral like color for me. I have Vegas Volt, Cyndi, Full Speed, Everhip do I really need
> Hibiscus...PLEASE HELP ME Decide!!!


  	I love Vegas Volt and Cyndi...and now I love Hibiscus. If you love corals, then this is one to at least check out, if not purchase.


----------



## afulton (May 25, 2011)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I heard that Illamasqua's blush Excite is very similar in color and a wonderful blush....I saw swatches and It is really gorgeous. I have not seen any comparisons thought yet where they have a side by side swatch, but if you can't get your hands on My Paradise it might be worth checking out.


 
  	Here is a picture of Illamasqua's Excite and My Paradise side by side.  The top swatch is Excite which is more orange and the bottom is My Paradise which is on the coral side.  They both are great blushes depending on what color you want.


----------



## honybr (May 26, 2011)

^^^Thank you so much for those pictures!  I have Excite and was wondering how it compared to My Paradise.  I knew deciding on whether or not to get this blush would be a dilemma...


----------



## Copperhead (May 26, 2011)

Couldn't get away so the hubby was kind enough to go to the counter for me. I'll go check out more stuff later on this evening but I definitely wanted him to get e/s's in Surf USA and Sun Blonde because I felt those would be the first 2 shadows to sell out. He asked if there was anything else I wanted so I told him I wanted to check out Swell Baby e/s but wasn't sure and would check it out later when I go. He comes home with all 3 shadows. How sweet of him. Swell Baby looks like it will go really nice with a deep smokey plum/purple to make a nice evening smokey eye. I like it but I'm not totally sure I wouldv'e bought it. I've been looking for a nice gray sort of matte shadow and had been contemplating on getting one of the Sephora brand shadows called City Fog. Heck I still might get that one. LOL.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (May 26, 2011)

Hibiscus is back in stock online! Woo hoo! I picked that up and Strange Potion l/g... Also, free second day shipping with the code BRAH


----------



## MissTiffany2U (May 26, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Couldn't get away so the hubby was kind enough to go to the counter for me. I'll go check out more stuff later on this evening but I definitely wanted him to get e/s's in Surf USA and Sun Blonde because I felt those would be the first 2 shadows to sell out. He asked if there was anything else I wanted so I told him I wanted to check out Swell Baby e/s but wasn't sure and would check it out later when I go. He comes home with all 3 shadows. How sweet of him. Swell Baby looks like it will go really nice with a deep smokey plum/purple to make a nice evening smokey eye. I like it but I'm not totally sure I wouldv'e bought it. I've been looking for a nice gray sort of matte shadow and had been contemplating on getting one of the Sephora brand shadows called City Fog. Heck I still might get that one. LOL.



 	Aww, how sweet of your hubby!


----------



## Copperhead (May 26, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> Aww, how sweet of your hubby!


----------



## sss215 (May 26, 2011)

Hibiscus is so pretty!   I grabbed one today with Saffron and Krazy Kahuna.  I am considering getting another one.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2011)

I got the Surf the Ocean pigment stack and Sun Blonde today. I think Im offically done with Surf Baby.


----------



## lexielex (May 26, 2011)

Okay, thanks for replying I looked at your swatches I'm gonna check it out first then make a decision.


----------



## Prototype83 (May 27, 2011)

I picked up:

  	My Paradise (SMH...I caved lol)
  	Hibiscus l/s
  	Surf USA
  	Sun Blonde
  	Strange Potion (if I find this at my CCO...it's going up for sale)

  	I had Saffron, but in the end I passed.  I have too mant shades that resemble this shadow.  I would only use it as a color to warm up my crease anyway

  	At first glance I thought Hibiscus resembled NYX Femme, but the latter is a little more of a pinkish coral and Hibiscus is definitely more red-orange.  Femme with a orange liner would be a good, cheap alternative IMO just in case you miss out.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 27, 2011)

I grabbed Hibiscus x2, Krazy Kahuna x2 and Surf USA.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 27, 2011)

I stuck to the script and picked up only Sun Blonde and Saffron today. I REALLY wanted Surf USA, but at this point, I'll kick my own ass for bringing another teal home. I'm still on an indefininite lippie no-buy, but Gabi03's swatches might make me go back and get Hibiscus and Bust Out.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 27, 2011)

I rebuke you Hibiscus demons/enablers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That color wasn't on my original list.  

	*pulls out Viva Cyndi that I love but have only worn 3x*


----------



## MissTiffany2U (May 27, 2011)

And of course, I get a backorder notification for Hibiscus... maybe it's not meant to be


----------



## Calla88 (May 27, 2011)

I got 3 shadows, Surf USA,
  	                           Sun Blonde
  	                           Short Shorts  
  	                           Gilded white. 
  	I ended up buying a few staples I needed instead buying a bunch of lippies that I probably won't use. Tried the bronzing sticks as I'm addicted to bronzers  l

  	love having a sun kissed glow but I hated everything about them.  Nars  is discontinuing my staple multiple stick and I was looking for something to fill the

  	void. Now I know I need to buy a bunch and store them in fridge until I need a replacement.


----------



## SarcasticMom (May 27, 2011)

I left work early on Wednesdat and went to Nordstrom's (40 minute drive) picked up Hibiscus and 2 Krazy Kahunas (which I had called them at 10:00 am so they could put on hold - they do not pre sell) already own Mocha...  BUT would have picked up Crosswires (looked a little pinker than Hibiscus on my NC40 skin) and Ultra Darling (oooh shiny) but they were OUT of both! Apparently when they ran out of Hibiscus, they were selling people On Hold and Crosswires. Also Hibiscus looks a little like Bobi Brown Guava


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 28, 2011)

Well I got the eye shadows: Surf USA, Sun Blonde,Saffron, and swell baby. And the lipstick Hibiscus. I feel so proud that I did not buy more


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 30, 2011)

i went into a MAC store to B2MAC and checked out mocha and krazy kahuna and i'm glad i passed on them...i think hibiscus is actually gonna work great on me, i'm glad i decided to buy at the last minute!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 30, 2011)

What didn't you like about Mocha and Krazy Kahuna?



Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i went into a MAC store to B2MAC and checked out mocha and krazy kahuna and i'm glad i passed on them...i think hibiscus is actually gonna work great on me, i'm glad i decided to buy at the last minute!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 2, 2011)

for me, when i tried it on, it just didn't look appealing...can't really describe it, i think it's because i don't usually wear that shade but i heard everyone raving about it so i thought i'd give it a try but it just didn't do anything for me...


----------



## Naru (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello ladies! I'm new to the site.. and makeup so... hey to all..
  	.
  	 I have been stalking   watching this particular thread for awhile until I had enough money to do my own purchasing. And I really really wanted to know how you guys wore Mac hibiscus l/s. I've been seeing nothing but Raves about it for WOC.

  	Well.. I went to MAC and put it on... I looked at the mirror and almost had a heart attack. It was the most awful thing ever! I think I unconsiously took a step back or something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But that was just hibiscus by itself. I was even too scared to let the MUA look at my lips so she couldn't really help me. So I was wondering.. how do you ladies wear this bold color?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 3, 2011)

You could pair it with strange potion l/g OR any other peachy corally lipgloss.  Also maybe use a brown liner to tone down the color a little bit or even a redish brown/ wine color lip liner HTH !!


Naru said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the site.. and makeup so... hey to all..
> .
> I have been stalking   watching this particular thread for awhile until I had enough money to do my own purchasing. And I really really wanted to know how you guys wore Mac hibiscus l/s. I've been seeing nothing but Raves about it for WOC.
> 
> ...


----------



## afulton (Jun 5, 2011)

You can pair it with a brown lip liner.  I have used Chestnut and Cork from MAC depending on the look I was going for.  I also have "topped" it with Strange Potion l/g, Chanel Pensee Glossimer, and Good Loving l/g.  Again, it will depend on the look you are going for.  Don't be afraid of it.  Some lipsticks take some work at first but once you get that color match, it's love. 



Naru said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to the site.. and makeup so... hey to all..
> .
> I have been stalking   watching this particular thread for awhile until I had enough money to do my own purchasing. And I really really wanted to know how you guys wore Mac hibiscus l/s. I've been seeing nothing but Raves about it for WOC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naru (Jun 5, 2011)

@ beautybylele- thanks! I'll definitely have to try that. Last time I went, they had all the surf collection in stock.. besides my paradise of course. So I'll play with the different lipglosses!
  	@ afulton- ...i never even thought about using chestnut lipliner.. that would definitely tone down the intense color. Thanks! I guess its back to the MAC counter...


----------



## sss215 (Jun 7, 2011)

To me, Hibiscus looks better with a gloss over it.  And with a liner like chestnut, or something a little lighter. Its even yummy with vino or currant.  I totally love playing with it.  I get great results with clear lipglass on top. I have to stop myself a little this week, cause I don't want to run out, and I got two!  Its one of those colors I love cause its just right for my complextion and its extremely versitile.


----------



## Kisha (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey All,   I'm a long time lurker n just joined today. Neway, hibiscus looks great with velvetta liner n strange potion gloss. I received so many compliments with this pairing.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 7, 2011)

i've heard strange potion is LOVE with hibiscus, i snagged one on a sale here because i heard it so much!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a photo of me wearing Hibiscus with Krazy Kahuna and Chestnut lipliner....my new fav lipcombo ! I am an NC50 for reference.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 8, 2011)

I B2med for Mocha...and its nothing special for me...I might end up taking it back.
  	I did like it however when I filled in my lips a bit with Chestnut lipliner and than applied it with love nectar on top.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i've heard strange potion is LOVE with hibiscus, i snagged one on a sale here because i heard it so much!


	It totally is!!!

  	I had to put both of them away until I mad sure I had backups.  It makes your lips look like sex lol!

  	This is actually the only combo that my boyfriend has actually loved on me :0)


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 8, 2011)

[quote name="bobbiedoll03" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby/90#post_2127766"]I B2med for Mocha...and its nothing special for me...I might end up taking it back.
I did like it however when I filled in my lips a bit with Chestnut lipliner and than applied it with love nectar on top.

 


 
[/quote]  Have you tried Mocha with Krazy Kahuna? I love that combo. I wouldn't wear Mocha on it's own either.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 8, 2011)

This looks great on you!  I have not been heavy into mac lately but I did order this color after hearing raves about it.  Hope I can make it work for me



bobbiedoll03 said:


> Here is a photo of me wearing Hibiscus with Krazy Kahuna and Chestnut lipliner....my new fav lipcombo ! I am an NC50 for reference.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jun 9, 2011)

I snagged the last Hibiscus from my counter!! Woo hoo! 

  	@BobbieDoll03 You look gorgeous! Now I'm mad that I didn't get Krazy Kahuna too!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah i just didn't feel sparks when i tried it on either haha



bobbiedoll03 said:


> Here is a photo of me wearing Hibiscus with Krazy Kahuna and Chestnut lipliner....my new fav lipcombo ! I am an NC50 for reference.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 9, 2011)

So I told myself I wouldn't get anything from this collection...and ended up grabbing Sun Blonde and Saffron today anyway. >_>  I have NO idea how I'd wear Sun Blonde, but the uniqueness of the color demanded I pick it up. Anybody have any ideas on what shadows I could wear with it without looking like a hot mess?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2011)

[quote name="QueenOfSnark" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby/90#post_2128394"]	So I told myself I wouldn't get anything from this collection...and ended up grabbing Sun Blonde and Saffron today anyway. >_>  I have NO idea how I'd wear Sun Blonde, but the uniqueness of the color demanded I pick it up. Anybody have any ideas on what shadows I could wear with it without looking like a hot mess?
[/quote]  You can do a lot with Sun Blonde. I've been playing with it since I bought it. You can use it on the lid with Saffron in the crease. You can also use it with Club, Saddle, Carbon, or any of the other shadows that were in the SB collection. It's really versatile. I put a matte gray on my lid, Surf USA in the crease and I had Sun Blonde just in the tear duct. That was great.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 10, 2011)

^ Oh wow thanks! That sounds like an awesome combo...one I insist you show of course. :3


----------



## amber815 (Jun 10, 2011)

QueenOfSnark said:


> You can do a lot with Sun Blonde. I've been playing with it since I bought it. You can use it on the lid with Saffron in the crease. You can also use it with Club, Saddle, Carbon, or any of the other shadows that were in the SB collection. It's really versatile. I put a matte gray on my lid, Surf USA in the crease and I had Sun Blonde just in the tear duct. That was great.




	Sun Blonde and Club?? Hmm...interesting? What would you put where?
  	Also, after seeing how well Hibiscus went with Strange Potion, I was compelled to get a backup of SP. Already had a backup of Hibiscus LOL.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm shy...:lol:. Nah, I didn't take a pic with my glasses off. Actually, I did, but for various reasons, I didn't care for it, so they are _gone_. You'll just have to take my word for it. :haha:


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 10, 2011)

Tease! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Seriously though, I'll need to try it out. Of course I'll need Surf USA and a nice matte grey...hrm. I'm hoping Surf USA is still around when the Bloggers collection comes out so I can just order it then with the rest of the stuff I'm getting. Thinking of throwing Groundcover in too, I need a nice warm grey.

  	I wonder though--does MAC release a teal shadow with every summer collection? I just got into MAC with To The Beach last year, and there was a teal shadow..even though it was perm Shimmermoss.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 10, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			 
 		 			I wonder though--does MAC release a teal shadow with every summer collection? I just got into MAC with To The Beach last year, and there was a teal shadow..even though it was perm Shimmermoss.



	i think it was just the past two...for some bizarre reason the 'trends' haven't changed this year....
  	i think the year before To The Beach, it was style warrior, which had no teals whatsoever....i don't think neo sci-fi (2008) did either...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2011)

[quote name="aradhana" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby/90#post_2128718"]
 

i think it was just the past two...for some bizarre reason the 'trends' haven't changed this year....

i think the year before To The Beach, it was style warrior, which had no teals whatsoever....i don't think neo sci-fi (2008) did either...[/B] 
[/quote]  You're right. Mac releases teals at strange times, also. They're not my favorite, but they come in handy.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess that's a sign I should pick up Surf USA then.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 10, 2011)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Here is a photo of me wearing Hibiscus with Krazy Kahuna and Chestnut lipliner....my new fav lipcombo ! I am an NC50 for reference.


	Hibiscus looks GREAT on you!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2011)

[quote name="amber815" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby/90#post_2128698"]




Sun Blonde and Club?? Hmm...interesting? What would you put where?
Also, after seeing how well Hibiscus went with Strange Potion, I was compelled to get a backup of SP. Already had a backup of Hibiscus LOL.
[/quote]  I put SB on the lid and Club in the crease. It was surprisingly awesome.   [quote name="QueenOfSnark" url="/forum/thread/175007/woc-surf-baby/90#post_2128735"]


I guess that's a sign I should pick up Surf USA then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
[/quote]  Yes, you should get Surf USA. I had every intention of skipping it until I swatched it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2011)

This is what happened to me. I had NO intention of getting Surf USA until swatched it. Literally my jaw dropped.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 11, 2011)

I ended up getting just Saffron & Krazy Kahuna.  I can't wait to rock this look: Saffron on my crease with Motif as a highlight and Creole Beauty as a lid shade; Taj Mahal blush w/ Albatross highlighter; and Krazy Kahuna lips.  Very work-safe yet colorful!


----------



## Naru (Jun 12, 2011)

Went back to MAC and hibiscus was finally sold out. T.T I guess it wasn't meant to be, hibiscus and I.

  	So I finally just ended my haul with Saffron, Sun Blonde, Surf USA, Swell Baby, Bust Out!, and Refined Golden.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 12, 2011)

I ended up taking it back and getting another lippie...maybe I will b2m for it again another time lol.


bobbiedoll03 said:


> Have you tried Mocha with Krazy Kahuna? I love that combo. I wouldn't wear Mocha on it's own either.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 12, 2011)

I ended up taking it back and getting another lippie...maybe I will b2m for it again another time lol.


bobbiedoll03 said:


> Have you tried Mocha with Krazy Kahuna? I love that combo. I wouldn't wear Mocha on it's own either.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the warm compliments ladies!

  	After reading ur remark im trying to restrain from grabbing strange potion!!!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 13, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is what happened to me. I had NO intention of getting Surf USA until swatched it. Literally my jaw dropped.


  	Same here today...so I nabbed it. I'm now officially done with Surf Baby. Utterly. *snaps wallet shut*

  	So, I can't believe how much I love Sun Blonde and Saffron. o.o Especially Saffron, I've found my new everyday neutral crease color.


----------

